# Fresh Supply of Iranian Weapons



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Once again ... for the benefit of anyone who fails to realize we are at War With Iran

RIGHT NOW

Read on:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Fresh Supply of Iranian Weapons for New Batch of Iraqi Shiite Terrorists

DEBKAfile Exclusive Report

May 15, 2006, 3:55 PM (GMT+02:00)

In the past two weeks, Iran has been pumping into Iraq two types of extra-lethal weapons in very large quantities. They have already taken their toll in the shooting down of two military helicopters - one American and one British - and an estimated 19 deaths of US military personnel.

DEBKAfile's military and intelligence sources estimate the delivery to Iraqi insurgents as consisting of around 1,000 SA-7 Strela ground-air missiles made in Iran, and a very large quantity of a newly-developed roadside bomb, loaded with compressed gas instead of ball bearings and cartridges, to magnify their blast and explosive power.

The supplies have been distributed across Iraq - Basra and Amara in the south, Baghdad and its environs, Haditha in the west, and Mosul in the north.

The new bombs, developed jointly by Iran's Revolutionary Guards and the Lebanese Hizballah, have already gone into service with the Shiite terrorists on the Lebanese border with Israel. Israeli military sources say it is only a matter of time before the deadly roadside bombs, already used in Iraq, will also reach Palestinian areas in the West Bank and Gaza Strip.

In Iraq, the new weaponry has had three major effects:

1. The guerrilla-terrorist groups which received the shoulder-carried, highly mobile Strela missiles have scored three hits in fourteen days. On May 6, they fired a missile from one of Basra's crowded alleys and downed a British military helicopter, killing all four military personnel aboard. Sunday, May 14, Iraqi insurgents shot down an American helicopter, killing its two crewmen over Yussifiya, inside the Triangle of Death south of Baghdad.

2. The number of roadside bomb attacks, their precision and lethality is going up all the time. Sunday, May 14, four US soldiers died in these blasts in the western Anbar province and Baghdad, while 2 British soldiers were killed and another injured at the same time near Basra. In seven days, the British force stationed in southern Iraq lost seven men, a record for that space of time in the three-year war. In the first half of May, US troop losses spiraled to 19, most of them the victims of the new roadside bombs.

3. Together with the new Iranian weapons, a new array of Shiite terrorist groups has sprung up and is hitting American and British troops. The coalition has imposed a blackout on this disturbing development.

Until now, the insurgent forces fighting the coalition consisted mostly of Baathists, Islamist and al Qaeda. The only Shiite enemy was the radical Mogtada Sadr and his Mahdi Army. The appearance of the new Shiite insurgents is a dread milestone in the Iraq war, one which has caught US and UK commanders by surprise and unprepared for the steep rise in troop losses.

DEBKAfile's Exclusive Iraq sources offer some information on the new groups. One is located north of Baghdad and calls itself Brigades of the Imam Kazim. Another, called Brigades of Imam Ali, claimed the attack on April 27 in Nasiriya in which one of their new roadside bombs killed two Italian troops. In the Rostumiya region south of Baghdad, a Shiite group called Brigades of the Imam Hadi has begun operating. Our sources report that this group has been firing Katyusha rockets at American bases in the region, similar to the mortar attack directed at a British base in Amara Monday, May 15.

After each attack, these unknown quantities issue bulletins describing their actions, some accompanied by video footage from the scene of action.

The blackout was imposed on the new Shiite groups in the absence of American or British intelligence on who they and their commanders are, how they operate and what makes them tick. Research must start from square one to find out whether they are being controlled from Tehran, some Iraqi Shiite faction or elements which chanced to lay hands on the new-fangled weaponry.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't want to hijack this thread but, today on Fox News they are reporting that the Iranian President and Government his put out a new law that makes all minorities such as Jews and Christians wear color coded badges. If that doesn't smack of Hitler and Jews wearing the star of David I don't know what does. This country as well as the world needs to wake up and put this guy down, or we are going to have a new Hitler that is far more dangerous than the old Hitler.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

AAHHHH S*$#. Lock and Load :x


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh its just a matter of time before we are in Iran....lets just hope these primative bombs are all thats waiting. I have a feeling they have other weapons that might be MUCH more effective. I'm actually more for taking out Iran than what we are caught up in now...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I think we need to quite worrying about what the rest of the world thinks and pull out all ground troops from all these heathen countries we're in oversea's and start bombing them into submission  But we can't do that because we can't kill ANY women or children or we are viewed in a negitive light. ..........LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR! :thumb:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> I think we need to quit worrying about what the rest of the world thinks and pull out all ground troops from all these heathen countries we're in oversea's and start bombing them into submission  But we can't do that because we can't kill ANY women or children or we are viewed in a negitive light. ..........LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR! :thumb:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> Oh its just a matter of time before we are in Iran....lets just hope these primative bombs are all thats waiting. I have a feeling they have other weapons that might be MUCH more effective. I'm actually more for taking out Iran than what we are caught up in now...


yep, and if Bush would stop firing all the Generals that ask for more troops to keep an eye on the borders, Iran couldn't get this stuff over to the terrorists.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Which Generals did he fire?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Dano2 said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh its just a matter of time before we are in Iran....lets just hope these primative bombs are all thats waiting. I have a feeling they have other weapons that might be MUCH more effective. I'm actually more for taking out Iran than what we are caught up in now...
> ...


WOW! You know more than the CIA; you better call them quick and let them know that your full of crap :lol: What are you smoke'n? NAME 1 General GBW FIRED for asking for more troops. Bet you can't even name 1 he fired period! :lame: GO FISH :wink:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Just goes to show how little you DO know, hell he even fired one of his own cronies for critizing the hirricane funding cuts, go figure, Bush :lol:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

George Bush in a classroom:

"And what is your question, Stanley?"

"I have 3 questions.
First, why did the USA invade Iraq without the support of the UN?

Second, why are you President when Al Gore got more votes?

And third, whatever happened to Osama Bin Laden?"

Just then, the bell rings for recess.

George Bush informs the kiddies that they will continue after recess.

When they resume George says, "OK, where were we? Oh, that's right:

question time. Who has a question?"

A little girl puts up her hand. George points her out and asks her

name.

"Stephanie," she responds.

"And what is your question, Stephanie?"

"Actually, I have 5 questions.

First, why did the USA invade Iraq without the support of the UN?

Second, why are you President when Al Gore got more votes?

Third, whatever happened to Osama Bin Laden?

Fourth, why did the recess bell go off 20 minutes early?

And fifth, what the hell happened to Stanley?"

:eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Just goes to show how little you DO know


Lets try again......... what Generals did he fire?


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

OK, I think it was in one of Moores vids. but even if I'm wrong, Bush is still an idiot


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> OK, I think it was in one of Moores vids. but even if I'm wrong, Bush is still an idiot


  That right there is funny.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Dano2 said:


> OK, I think it was in one of Moores vids. but even if I'm wrong, Bush is still an idiot


Who's the idiot? :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dano2 said:


> OK, I think it was in one of Moores vids. but even if I'm wrong, Bush is still an idiot


Ouch..... :roll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont believe he fired any but there were a few (retired) that didnt agree with him......http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12313869/

Its old news......


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

WHAT/? you guys dont like Moore because he tells it like it is?
I suppose this vid. on HBO "Baghdad ER" is all made up too then , eh?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> yep, and if Bush would stop firing all the Generals that ask for more troops to keep an eye on the borders, Iran couldn't get this stuff over to the terrorists.


First off Jiffy is right some disagree, but none were fired. Second about your quote here. If we can't keep Mexicans out of the U. S. how do you think we can keep Iran out of Iraq? If they were smart like the Mexicans, they would do like they do. Sneak across the Arizona dessert, take advantage of our social and welfare system, and drive us bankrupt.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Sure he tells it like it is. But according to him, the sky is green, the moon is made of cheese, and Canadians dont lock their doors....


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > yep, and if Bush would stop firing all the Generals that ask for more troops to keep an eye on the borders, Iran couldn't get this stuff over to the terrorists.
> 
> 
> First off Jiffy is right some disagree, but none were fired. Second about your quote here. If we can't keep Mexicans out of the U. S. how do you think we can keep Iran out of Iraq? If they were smart like the Mexicans, they would do like they do. Sneak across the Arizona dessert, take advantage of our social and welfare system, and drive us bankrupt.


True enough 8)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dano2 Mike Moore does not tell it like it is. He is a spin doctor in PC terms or a lier in my terms!!


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

OH, OK


----------

